# Bibby deal almost done but nixed at last moment?!??!!



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> The Cavaliers' pursuit of a point guard has heated up again.
> According to multiple league executives, the Cavs and Sacramento Kings have restarted talks to bring Mike Bibby to Cleveland. The two teams nearly completed a deal shortly before February's trading deadline and have been in discussions again over the past several days.
> A version of the deal was close to happening Thursday, sources said, in a three-way move with the San Antonio Spurs.
> The Cavs were believed to be after the rights to Argentine center Luis Scola as well, which the Spurs own. When the talks broke down, the Spurs dealt Scola and reserve forward Jackie Butler to the Houston Rockets.
> ...


More at
http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/columnists/brian_windhorst/17489083.htm


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Gooden and Jones and we resign AV. I would like that off season, where does that leave Sasha. Of course this is just all "maybe" "what if" trade talks.

Also that means we still have Larry Hughes starting at SG again, blah.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'd love to see Bibby in a Cavs uniform. Not a stellar defender, but he and Lebron could be a great tandem.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Bad move. The Cavs need a playmaker, not a shoot PG, they already have Boobs and honestly, what does Bibby bring that Boobs can't?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson averages less then 2 apg
Bibby has averaged triple that in his career.

We need more shooters: Bibby - check
A guy who can play a competent PG - check
A guy who can play off the ball secondary to having LEbron James - check

Bibby's a good fit for the Cavs. A rotation of Bibby/Boobie/Sasha/Pavlovic is a giant leap up from having guys like Jones, Snow et in the lineup


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Bad move. The Cavs need a playmaker, not a shoot PG, they already have Boobs and honestly, what does Bibby bring that Boobs can't?


And Shaq_Diesel always rails on *us *for overrating Gibson!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Las Vegas — So the Cavs and Kings are at it again with Mike Bibby. As one of the three writers who was swarming all over UNLV to break this story yesterday, I still am not quite sure why this deal broke down. It certainly looked like it was going to happen when both Damon Jones and Drew Gooden were in the gym with the Kings owners Joe and Gavin Maloof and their entire front office. Let me also pass this along, Danny Ferry really wanted the rights to Luis Scola from the Spurs. I mean really, really, really wanted him. It would also make sense for the Spurs not to hand players to a division rival for nothing but money. Yet, no dice.
> The only thing I can think is the Kings just still aren’t happy with the package being offered. The Cavs can offer Gooden and expiring contracts (Ira Newble, David Wesley) or they can offer Gooden and a shooter (Jones) or a combination of both. They are still trying to get a third team involved, just as they were for hours and hours back in February, to sweeten the package. With all this talk, my gut tells me this probably gets done at some point in the future. They aren’t going to give up now.
> On the Anderson Varejao front, one league executive told me yesterday: “This is going to be one to watch.” He meant for entertainment value, in a sick, detatched way. Andy’s agent, Dan Fegan, is looking for the big score. I’m talking about something like $9-$10 million a year. I believe the Cavs are offering something much closer to $6 million a year. You don’t have to be a math major to know that is a wide gap. The Cavs will not pay it and, because Varejao is restricted and no teams who want Varejao have cap space left, they will not have to pay it. They do not have to do a sign-and-trade for it if they don’t feel like it, either. Here’s the thing, though, Fegan does not like to compromise. He may rather have Andy play out a one-year qualifying offer and become unrestricted next summer.
> Now, this doesn’t make a whole lot of sense to me. First off, because’s a second round pick, his qualifying offer is only $1.3 million. Sasha Pavlovic’s, for example, is around $4 million. That means Andy potentially would be leaving $5 million on the table just this season alone. This is a guy who has made just $2.6 million over the last three years combined. He may never make up that money. Second, next summer the free agent market is deeper and there are no teams that will have a bunch of money. So if he leaves the Cavs, it very likely would be just for the mid-level exception, which will be around $5.5 million next year. Does that make sense? No, but it does make a point, which is what Fegan might want to do.
> Here’s something you need to keep in mind that no one is talking about. Andy really, really wants to play for Brazil in next month’s FIBA Americas Tournament. He loves playing for the national team and the Brazilians are fighting for one of the two spots in the Olympics next year. With the Americans and Argentines there, they need their best players. Andy can’t risk playing without a contract, remember he blew out his shoulder playing for the national team two years ago. I have not spoken to Andy since the season ended, so maybe his feelings have changed. But he’s always expressed to me how he wants to make the basketball team as popular as a the national soccer team, when the whole country shuts down to watch. That is probably unrealistic, but Andy always sounded passionate about it. Anyway, that means the contract has to get done in the next few weeks if he wants to play. We’ll see…


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/

I'd be real surprised now after all this we don't get Bibby at some point this offseason. Ferry might not pull the "official" trigger though till letting AV sweat it out and not give him and Fegan a bargaining chip


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

:azdaja:Sacremento signed freakin Mikki Moore? 

WTF: there goes us getting Bibby


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> :azdaja:Sacremento signed freakin Mikki Moore?
> 
> WTF: there goes us getting Bibby


Where did you find that?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Where did you find that?


it's on espn now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That move makes no sense for Sacramento unless they have more moves lined up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The most depressing page in the world:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=PlayerMovement-2007

Looking at that is almost comical, actually.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe the deal is being setup where we take on SAR or Thomas's bad contracts but looks like this deal is put on the backburner again. 

Don't understand what the Kings thinking here: they now have 3 over 30 mediocre PF's making the MLE. Why not get Drew whose cheap, young, and probably better then all 3 while dumping a big contract in Bibby? They certainly aren't going anywhere in the West by adding Moore


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

lol, I guess no one cares for Daniel Gibson.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Brandname said:


> The most depressing page in the world:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=PlayerMovement-2007
> 
> Looking at that is almost comical, actually.


haha, only Cavs have nothing on the table yet. Don't worry, I do think you guys have trade assets.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> The most depressing page in the world:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=PlayerMovement-2007
> 
> Looking at that is almost comical, actually.


Danny Ferry. Greatest GM in NBA History :thumbdown:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Danny Ferry, proving to the world that he's as good a GM as he was a player.


----------



## scales28 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike Bibby would be an excellent pick up for the Cavs. They really need a veteran point gaurd, especially like Bibby. Bibby is a play maker, plus he can shoot really well. He would take the focus off of james, cause now James is really the only payer on that team that can do some damage on the offensive side of the ball. Bibby will allow James to play off the ball, so the ball isn't always in James' hands. Doing that James will be even better, and more unpredictable.


----------

